# Are Motorhomes becoming unpopular or just too expensive?



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I ask this question out of curiosity as over the past couple of months four of our motorhoming friends have either sold up opted out for alternative holidays.

One sold up and has decided to go "cruising once or twice a year"

Two have decided only to use the MH in summer and have gone on package holidays this winter/spring. One quoted having 3 weeks in Egypt, full board, for less than the annual 4 weeks motorhoming in Spain

One has simply parked up the MH and doesn't appear to have any intention of using it anytime soon.

I must say that with the cost (and running costs) of motorhomes I can see some advantage in not getting one but it does bewilder me when folks just change tacks having spent out between £40 and £60K and not get full use out of it.

Has anyone else noticed a trend away from MH usage?


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Having just come from Italy in our MH, all I can say it that two of the campsites we stayed in (Rome and Pompei) were jam packed with MHs! So my observation would be that on the continent there is no lack of enthusiasm. We spoke to a HM facts member in Sorrento and his obervation is that it is more younger families travelling now than the older folks.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Let's face it, MHs are NOT cheap! Either to run or buy. It's a lifestyle choice.

Having just returned to "proper" MHing, I could have bought a LOT of package holidays with the money I have invested. For instance the last (late availability) holiday I took was to Florida, a 10 day fly/drive with B&B 4* hotel which was £1300 for 5 of us!

Factor in that the Butlins type campsites during the summer charge (and get away with charging) £50-60 per night, the price of fuel has rocketed in the last few years and travelling outside of the UK cost a minimum of £150 on top of the holiday, simply means that most people cannot realistically afford a cash purchase of a MH never mind taking out a loan or finance thereby compounding the issue.

Having said that we love MHing. We wildcamp often, but contribute to the local economy everyday as we move daily and so shop daily, and fill up more often. We travel to see the area so once the major (or minor) sights have been taken in we move elsewhere and contribute there as well.

We also use our MH all year round including day trips and even for shopping and the like. But if we wanted to go 2-3 times a year it would still make financial sense to hire one instead.

Me? I was hooked years ago ('89), since I looked around one in Germany but didn't realise my dream until '02- but we got there in the end!


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*MHomers*

We are in Morocco at a place called Tan Tan Plage. No shortage a M/H's here. A deffinate shortage of UK motorhomes. We used to go to Portugal to overwinter. After a month here I can't understand why more UK motorhomers arn't here. Prices are cheap, weather is good, 28' at the moment.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think that as fuel prices rise like they are it is making rallying at weekends dearer.

Fill the tank up over £100
Rally £25 for the weekend or more if it is at a show
Sites can be dearer 
Food and drink £40.00
Every weekend  
Then there is MOT and TAX etc etc
I just close my eyes and pay :lol: :lol:

We just love the freedom and the fun --its only money and you cant take it with you :wink:


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I remember reading somewhere (was it the CC or C&CC magazine?) that caravan sales had been adversely affected by the recession, but that motorhome sales had been less affected as motorhomers in the UK are typically older (!) and more established.

Motorhome sales in the UK are also traditionally quite low compared with caravans. On most of the continent motorhome sales relative to caravan sales are considerably higher.

I would agree with the observations that motorhoming in Europe seems much more popular. A number of countries are of course also rather more accommodating of motorhomers' needs, what with the aires, sostas, motorhome parking and waste disposal points at motorway service stations and the like...


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I cannot think what else I would rather do with my money. It is a great way to go and do what you want, freedom and seeing parts of the country we have never been to before. Only wish we had done it many years ago.

I have just been talking to a guy who came to the door asking about our MH as he is interested in buying the same type sitting at the local garage. Another convert who is fed up of airports, dodgy hotels and timetables.

Dave


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I could not imagine life without my Motorhome, we have owned various models for almost 25 years. Starting with a VW when we were at Uni.

I must confess during the recent bad weather for a few seconds I did think it would make more financial sense to go to the darkside and buy a caravan and have a good 4x4 to tow it which would also be good in the snow. The thought only lasted a few seconds


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. 
I just think people are sitting tight with their money,as nobodies job would appear to be safe for at least a year and a half i think. As has been stated,M/Hs are not very well catered for here,and cynical me thinks,that IF? and when? councils do decide to put in "M/H,bays only",you will find that they will be used and abused by other motorists,like the disabled/mother daughter bays are,more so if they have a commanding view of the area. So unless you can go abroad or use it off peak holiday time,there are plenty of crosses,and not many ticks. We are fully paid up members of the "Over the Hill" gang,so are lucky to go off peak times. Stay well,stay lucky.
Jented.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have been motorhoming for about 8 years and when we started and for probably years we went away every other weekend and all bank holidays and Christmas to New Year and obviously our main summer holidays.
We have now both retired and now we don't go away as often, but we do go away for longer.
We mainly wild as we don't really want to be looking out at caravans and we also like to be parked up right by the water with a fantastic view! You know what we mean, when I say the motorhome dream as per all the advertisements that you see with a M/H and family parked up by a lake or the sea!
We used to use camp sites, but we find that we no longer need them in the UK and when we go abroad we use the Aire system with the occasional site. We like the freedom to come and go as we please and the M/H offers this facility.
Wilding has saved us quite a lot of camp-site fee's which we can now spend on other things. That is the advantage of a M/H, unlike a caravan that probably needs hook up and a much more regular water fill up.
Money is tight, not day to day, but our savings have to last our lives out so we will continue to wild as we have found some great spots!
We actually see more M/H's now than a few years ago!
edit!
Sorry that was a bit of a ramble


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*tO Mh OR NOT TO mH*

M/ Homing can be done economical but you might not feel comfortable going down this route as it means wild camping or aires and having to use your own shower and emptying cassette's instead of the campsite facilities , yes you can cruise for less than a hundred pounds a day for two by shopping around but two weeks on board is enough for me, Its the freedom of going and doing your own thing that the majority of us enjoy I like others went for the cheap option of buying cheap and doing the repairs and such my self but not every one is capable of doing there own service but if you buy new you still have to pay out every year My option still lets me go down the fly drive or cruise route which fits my low income but if you can afford 40plus k then Enjoy  Once over sixty its spending time saving time is when your young not that thats any good now like it was for us 65 plus group, My advice is to retire at sixty if you can, my choice, as the more you earn the more the tax man will take from you private pension when your 65 so you can end up not that much better off, more is not always best but more time to do your own thing is,


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

On radio Lincolnshire a couple of months ago, it said that caravanning was up by 33% due to the recession and that the trend was towards staying here in the UK, I know that was caravans they were talking about, but maybe folk are thinking twice about the fuel costs etc. before heading off across Europe.

Personally although we used to do three or four package holidays a year pre MH days, the thought right now of packing and unpacking. airports, maybe not liking the hotel on arrical etc fills me with a feeling of dread. I did used to love my package holidays and wouldn't have ever thought that I would feel this way.

Oh if only the UK had longer warmer days all year round, there are so many places that I would like to see here.

Sonesta and I were talking about Morocco a couple of hours ago, if it wasn't for the doggies I would love to take the MH there and have the total freedom that no package holiday could ever compete with. Right now though parked up by any beach in the sunshine would be a very welcome thought.

We try to look at the MH as an investment, as if we didn't have it we would never save the money every month. On our last MH we had had so many holidays here that I can't even count, and plus Portugal twice, when we traded it in we felt we got a very good deal as we hadn't lost that much since new. We would def have spent more than we lost in three years, on other type holidays............we used to love the Broads, but that is so expensive now, we did a Mon to Fri a couple of years ago and it cost well over £800 for the boat, plus diesel.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Most of the time our mh makes a lovely hedge.

Freedom is what you buy with a mh.
Freedom to go as you please, wherever you please.

I INTEND TO USE OURS MORE THIS YEAR.


Did you hear that Lady p
Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Guilty*

Guilty As Charged !

But I don't fly in planes any more either!

As mentioned elsewhere here.

We hired a villa in Spain last Autumn, drove over by car/ferry for less than we could have taken the motorhome for.

October (in half term) 2 weeks 4 adults www.lastminutejavea.com

by Car/Ferry
Villa With Private Pool £500 £250 per week
Ferry £557
Fuel £165
_________
£1,222

(We stayed 10 nights in Villa, 1 each way on boat so 12 nights but our costs were only £1,000 - £250 per couple)
_________

Going by Motorhome 2 weeks

Site Fees £175 Per week
Ferry £960
Fuel £375
__________
£1685

_______________________________________________

Flying based on 1/2 term flights STAY 1 week Only

Villa £250
Flights £1,200
Car Hire £150
Fuel £50

_____________
£1,650

If you can avoid half term then flights for reasonable time will be around £90 return rather than the £300 - £360 we were quoted.


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

We have had our van for a year now, but will sell it in a year or so because it is proving more expensive than the holidays we were taking before (5 weeks a year in total, and one weekend).

However, when we retire, we want another one, and hope to spend up to six months a year abroad in it. Having a van seems to me the only way to afford to spend large chunks of time abroad, and being retired is the only time to realistically do this, and at retiring age you start wondering, surely, what the hell you are saving for! At present though, we are saving like mad, and can save more easily if we take cheapish hols by air etc, rather than seeing money disappear on an oldish van when we are hardly ever in it.

We are so glad we have had the experience of motorhoming and would not have missed it for anything, as now we have our dream in mind, and if we never get to that dream, at least we have had at least 6 great trips in "Sunny". I am sure I will be very upset when we part with him... but who wants a 12+ year old van rusting away on their back plot, diminishing in value with months between trips? It will also be quite nice with only two weeks' summer holiday, to get there quickly by air, and hit the beach without having to stop and empty the Thetford and fill up with water first!! And to have a sprung bed and large bathroom! 

Just can't wait till we retire though... southern Spain and Italy here we come. We have friends in a brand new van who have barely used it in their first nine months... oh no, we would be away to the sun as soon as possible!! Bring it on!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think its an expensive luxury if you only use it a few weeks of the year. We bought ours to see Europe and do some long trips and we have really used it, even more than we thought. I wanted to tour Europe for 3 months. It costs about £1000 per month for a trip. So if anyone can tell me of a way of hollidaying in Europe for 3 months for around £3000 then I will be amazed.

Its not just that though. There is no other way I can think of to tour Europe so freely. We never use campsites so dont have to think about booking ahead. There is no other way of just deciding that day where your going and heading there.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Barryd's got it right! You've got to use it to make it worthwhile - not just for a "main" holiday, but for weekends away ALL YEAR. We did 76 nights away in 2010, including nearly 4 weeks away in September to France / Italy. That took a bit of planning round work , but being self employed helps! The rest of the time away was weekends & extended weekends. 
It CAN be done while working, and I say to Anteater, do it NOW - you don't know whther you'll make retirement - we know that our time is limited and are making the most of it. You never know what's round the corner, and you could regret saying "when we retire......."

BTW we're away this weekend 8)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Maybe the word is getting around.

Poor quality control by converters. Poor aftersales by dealers. Dodgy base chassis.

Those who do a bit of research are put off. Those who burn their fingers are reluctant to get caught out again.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Poor quality control by converters. Poor aftersales by dealers.
> 
> Those who do a bit of research are put off. Those who burn their fingers are reluctant to get caught out again.


I've edited the post, but this is spot on 100%.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Andysam said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Poor quality control by converters. Poor aftersales by dealers.
> ...


Why edit out Dodgy base chassis as this is the one that causes the most problems.

Mike


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:roll: hi vennwood yes it's getting more expensive and the money the Spanish are charging these days even at winter prices it's a rip off the site we go on has just gone up 4euros a night ferrys -diesel-tolls-site fees . but to us it's about going where you want to eat what you want b.b.q- . going on a cruise stuck with a load of strangers on a boat for 2 weeks i don't think so or trying to balance my self on a camel or sat near some one with b.o on a plane. but yes m/h you have to use them as much as you can.jud :roll:


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, bognormike, but we do plan to retire early - well, other half does! - I am a bit older! Thing is, we do want to have enough money to do it reasonably comfortably - and still be ok when age forces us to give it up!!

Can't complain at the moment with three foreign hols a year - think we are very lucky. Both self-employed, but he being a gardener (and enjoying it), can't get away much in summer. Not having a van will mean we can get winter sun which we crave. 

But for all those who do just up and leave in their forties/early fifties, good luck to you!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Motorhoming is not for many a cheap way of holidaying, its a way of ensuring that you can do what you like, when you like, where you like and with who you like. The closest is guess is caravanning. Going on cruises or package holidays has nothing like the freedom of a motorhome. 

What has made it more expensive is that there are too many of us and those places where we could pull in for an overnight stop without offending anyone are for the most part no longer available as they have been made unavailable to us because of overuse.

France is still the European Mecca for motorhomers.

C.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Sitting in a remote piece of the UK only you there looking out over a beautiful sea scape, a warm day, nice malt, erindoors and spotty botty







sat with us not having to say anything as you take it all in.

Thats what you buy into... Priceless..


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

We are going to be picking up our new M/H in April.(Hubby retires 2 years early in March). We are complete newbies and really looking forward to it. It has taken us nearly two years to get to this point.
We knew our budget and weighed up package hols and flydrives and cruises etc against the cost of the van and costed approximately how much and how many holidays we would possibly have over the coming year or so. We costed this for the first year of retirement to be about £8,000.....i.e.. 2 week cruise....trip to Italian lakes....a couple of long weekends in U.K....then realized that if we spent the money....our dream of having the m/h we wanted was dashed. Last year did 2 week cruise on the med.....after a week we felt we just needed to get away from the people. We felt so herded like sheep. 
Realized that our best and most memorable holidays were the simple ones that we'd enjoyed in the past...i.e. rented cottages.
Doing what we want when we want......not restricted by time, man nor beast.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Twilight said:


> .
> Doing what we want when we want......not restricted by time, man nor beast.


Absolutely. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Interesting replies. Mostly thinking the same way as us. 

Pleased to hear that most of you are still continuing and enjoying your pride and joys.

We spend around 130+ days away each year since getting our MH's and still love every minute of it. Yes it is the freedom to come and go as you please, move on when you feel like it.

It is getting more and more expensive all round though so we think it is becoming more worthwhile to continue to travel in Europe. Last year we spent 125 days in Europe and only 5 days in UK. We are still only spending around £75 return for a crossing (a quarter of the price we used to pay 20 years ago) and with fuel around 25 to 30p per litre cheaper in France, use of Aires etc. it is still cost effective way to holiday.(excluding the depreciation and running costs)

Maybe its only our circle of friends that have lost the way........


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Always interesting to read how people are using their MH's. Since we live in Italy we have all of Europe at our doorstep. When we bought ours three years ago we calculated that we would have to use it on average 1 weekend a month to equal the cost of staying in hotels; that was based upon the amount we paid for it. Thing is that no matter how long we keep it, it will still have some value when we sell it so some of the money will come back to us.

There is just no way we could duplicate the things we have done in ours staying in hotels. For example if one wants to ski for a weekend, one must make reservations well in advance as most places near us get booked up. We don't like to plan ahead that much. Our two kids 11 and 9 now get charged as adults wherever we go (including camp grounds, which we generally avoid) so the cost of even a weekend in a hotel is over our budget. Being able to cook as we do at home makes that part of travel free. Most of the time a few days away not including the initial investment costs us no more than the cost of the fuel to get there and back. If we take a long trip and end up having to spend some time in a camp ground in the larger cities the daily cost is around a third of a hotel cost. 

The down side is that there is work involved. It takes time to get it ready to go, we have to make our own beds and cook our own food, clean up our traveling room and clean up our waste products. And it seems there is always something breaking that needs fixing. 

All in all the MH seems a bargain, but you gotta use it.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

It's the total freedom that we love and knowing that wherever we go, we have all our creature comforts with us. There's nothing like your own home filled with all your own things and owning a motorhome is for us ... our luxury holiday home on wheels! We can pull up in some beautiful and peaceful spot and for that day or that night - the views surrounding us are our very own front garden! There is nothing quite so wonderful as waking up to spectacular views and drinking your morning cuppa in such tranquil and interesting settings!

Yes it is definitely becoming more and more expensive to enjoy this wonderful lifestyle/pastime, what with the rising fuel and running costs and the ever increasing campsite fees etc but I suppose most of us who invest in a motorhome realise that this hobby doesn't come cheap and at the end of the day, I suppose it depends on how you look at life and what price you put on your freedom, happiness and enjoyment. To us it is worth every single penny and we cannot think of a more exciting way of holidaying and getting away from it all! 

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Twilight said:


> We are going to be picking up our new M/H in April.(Hubby retires 2 years early in March). We are complete newbies and really looking forward to it. It has taken us nearly two years to get to this point.
> We knew our budget and weighed up package hols and flydrives and cruises etc against the cost of the van and costed approximately how much and how many holidays we would possibly have over the coming year or so. We costed this for the first year of retirement to be about £8,000.....i.e.. 2 week cruise....trip to Italian lakes....a couple of long weekends in U.K....then realized that if we spent the money....our dream of having the m/h we wanted was dashed. Last year did 2 week cruise on the med.....after a week we felt we just needed to get away from the people. We felt so herded like sheep.
> Realized that our best and most memorable holidays were the simple ones that we'd enjoyed in the past...i.e. rented cottages.
> Doing what we want when we want......not restricted by time, man nor beast.


Oh gosh in our package holiday days, we stayed at Santorini and I remember seeing a cruise liner moored up, all the passengers were being herded around the jewellery shops. I can't think of anything worse.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Motorhome*

When we travelled by car to the Villa I mentioned back in the post, we missed the motorhome for travelling. But we did prefer staying in a Villa with pool.

But overall, for long distance, longer term and varying holidays, much prefer to use the motorhome.

We have travelled from NW UK to The Arctic Circle and as far down as Gibraltar. And I don't think we have scratched the surface yet.

We have driven through the longest road tunnel in the world, driven over the highest road bridge in the world (Several times).

Drank in bars where Everybody stops stares and goes silent when you enter. Left the same bar after having had copious amounts of booze and partied with the locals.

Skied for a fraction of the cost that has to be paid when flying / driving using Chalets and Hotels.

Holidayed on almost deserted beaches in the France. Parked overnight on cliff tops with spectacular sea views and dolphin watching in Spain. Stayed next to huge waterfalls that drop into fjords in Norway. Seen skies at night carpeted with brilliant sparkling stars in the Dordogne and nights so silent that a leaves and twigs dropping sound like stones.

Would we go back to flying and Hotels?
Only if we have to!

We just need to use ours more this year.

TM


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Motorhome*



teemyob said:


> When we travelled by car to the Villa I mentioned back in the post, we missed the motorhome for travelling. But we did prefer staying in a Villa with pool.
> 
> But overall, for long distance, longer term and varying holidays, much prefer to use the motorhome.
> 
> ...


Great post makes me want to leave for anywhere right now.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Motorhome*



jhelm said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > When we travelled by car to the Villa I mentioned back in the post, we missed the motorhome for travelling. But we did prefer staying in a Villa with pool.
> ...


Me too ........ where shall we go????? 

Sue


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Agree ....well said teemyob!!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I look upon my MH as my holiday cottage !!

It does however have considerable advantages over a "proper" holiday cottage, the main one being its mobile. As I say to people who ask if I have a holiday home ""Yes I do" and when asked where it is II always reply "Anywhere I want it to be!!" and thats the beauty of a MH to me. I can go exactly where I want, exactly when I want, and with exactly who I want. (oh alright perhaps not with Amelia Fox or Keira (twice?) Knightly) but you get my drift I am sure

I use mine as much as possible, I tend to go "across the water" when time permits as it appears to cost me less in the long run (Aires and wild camping are MUCH cheaper than the 30 quid a night charged in some British sites and yes I do know about CL's and use them whenever possible, I actively support CL's etc as to my mind they are the backbone of camping and by using them I are not adding to the profits of a large multinational company but I am supporting the little man who is trying to provide a facility for ME to use and earn a few quid for himself in the process. Long may the CL system continue to (hopefully) flourish


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I have sat more at home in the last couple of years than I wanted. Mother in law was ill, and then worsened, and then unfortunately died. I never thought of not visiting her at the weekend. Her death meant we could think about going away again for the weekend more often.

Then I was moved by my employers and now work away during the week. Driving to work early Monday morning and then driving home late Friday night with all the necessary packing and unpacking, makes it difficult to get out in the van. 

And then yesterday, at my son's request, I drive him back to Uni in the van (he loves it). And that's when I realise the relaxation of cruising in the spacious van rather than sitting in a low tin box fighting it out with rep mobiles and the like, makes it all worthwhile.

We are now thinking of changing the motorhome for a PVC and just using that for days out.

And then again, the cost of changing is getting obscene!

But motorhoming is just sooooo good if you can afford it.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*motorhome popularity*

Hi, I do not know if it is loosing there popularity but do agree that they are now overpriced.
Plus the quality of finished when put out of the factory is bordering the ridiculous, the QA is hopeless and some of the the big name sellers also fail in their side of the deal by failing to do a full onsite PDI before the hand over.
Over the years we have purchased several new van upto an Autotrail Arapaho and a Swift Kontiki 669 not cheap vans !! both had numerous faults but Autotrail was the worst heap of do da we have ever bought.
We did buy a new Swift Sundance 630L and had no problem with it all.
Given all of the above we have now bought a Mercedes Sprinter LWB hitop,we have had it converted to our specification,we can take it/park it anywhere,it's cheaper on the ferries plus more mpg and cheaper to insure.
Win/win situation,plus it cost us a fraction of the cost of a factory built one,what we have save will fund our travels for many years to come.
Booked to go to Greece in June then tour of Italy and France on the way back for the first time.sorted


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: motorhome popularity*



metblue said:


> Hi, I do not know if it is loosing there popularity but do agree that they are now overpriced.
> Plus the quality of finished when put out of the factory is bordering the ridiculous, the QA is hopeless and some of the the big name sellers also fail in their side of the deal by failing to do a full onsite PDI before the hand over.
> Over the years we have purchased several new van upto an Autotrail Arapaho and a Swift Kontiki 669 not cheap vans !! both had numerous faults but Autotrail was the worst heap of do da we have ever bought.
> We did buy a new Swift Sundance 630L and had no problem with it all.
> ...


Did you post some photos of your build?


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*photos*

Ionly have outside photo's as the van is at the converters being done.I am getting it back in three weeks.
After that it is going to my mates bodyshop to be resprayed met silver and pale blue. Last choce agreed with the boss but that mau change yet LOL!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*I Missed the Ducks*



Dinks123 said:


> Agree ....well said teemyob!!!!


Thanks.

I am sure I missed a few out of my list but there was one morning I will never forget.

We were staying at a site in Burgundy. We had a BBQ one night and had a good few drinks.

Anyway, in the morning we awoke to some very odd tinkling and slurping noises.

As we looked out of the window we watched in amazement as literally 40 or more ducks were knocking over the beer & wine bottles we had all left at the side of the door and were drinking the dregs of all our and our neighbours empties. Moving from one bottle to the next.

Should have seen them waddle off when we opened the door!

Have a picture somewhere amongst the thousands.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: photos*



metblue said:


> Ionly have outside photo's as the van is at the converters being done.I am getting it back in three weeks.
> After that it is going to my mates bodyshop to be resprayed met silver and pale blue. Last choce agreed with the boss but that mau change yet LOL!!


Won't be short of payload in that (unless you have used solid oak cupboards!)!.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

*Re: photos*



metblue said:


> After that it is going to my mates bodyshop to be resprayed met silver and pale blue.


Will look good once that's done. At present it does (ahem) look like the riot squad are about to jump out of the back...


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know about unpopular but I think that we may in the future have to be a little more careful where we park, not as we are not now!
Some people that may be struggling financial or not prepared to get off their backsides and get a job may become a little jealous and think that we are loaded and maybe have too much.
A minority just might do a little damage to our pride and joys.
The vast majority however are descent people and will realize that we have worked hard for our toys  
Some of us with motorhomes may be having a hard time making ends meet and I sympathise or they might have family members that they are helping, thus making things a little tight.
Just be a little more careful in the austerity times.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I couldn't see the point of having a MH sat at home for months on end, being used only for the occasional week or so away, and as I was often going abroad twice a year on a motorbike that helped to reinforce my opinion.

Then last summer, just after another week's holiday in a chalet in the Lake District, we happened to mention the number of MHs we'd seen all over the place and "perhaps we should get one?" Totally out of the blue came the question, and we both said "Yes" 

Why have money in the bank doing nowt? House is paid for, car isn't too old, 2 nearly new motorbikes - it's NEW TOY TIME! 

Then it was a case of considering what was going to be needed for us, along with 2 large dogs, and the realisation that I could perhaps use it to drag my race bike trailer around as well. 4 berth, big engine, towbar etc etc

The next weekend we went out to have a look at what was on offer at a few local dealers and basically bought the first one we looked at 

:? 

We've had a few niggles, all sorted without any fuss by the dealer, I've had a couple of weekends away alone at the end of the summer with the trailer, we've had a week away 'oop t'North and several days away at weekends

And now the weather has been sh*t for weeks on end and all I can do is look at it on the driveway  aching to get out in it again properly - mind you I went out for a spin on Sunday just to keep the tyres rolling and to get the engine up to operating temps.

Roll on Spring, it's only a few weeks away surely?

:lol:


----------

